# Top 10 college prospects.



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*1)Carmelo Anthony:*
Just to much to pass up, is a unbelievable prospect. Very good ball handler, good athlete, great scoring touch from everywhere on the court. Has nice passing ability, good athlete. Such a well developed talent at a young age, and with time he could really be great.










*2)Chris Bosh:*
About as solid as you can get for a young big man prospect. Has very good athletic abiliyt, can run the court pretty well and has a well developed feel for defense. Good strong rebounder, improving offensive game as well. His athletic ability combined with his size will make him a very wanted player.










*3)TJ Ford:*
He is a impact player, flat out. Can change a game without even scoring. He has great athletic quickness, very solid defender when he wants to be. Unreal feel for passing the ball to the open man, probably one of the best prospects ever when talking about creating shots by penetration and dishing out. Just makes players better, and look at the improvement in his offensive game since last season so that will fix itself.










*4)Rick Rickert:*
With the rise in long range shooting big men in the NBA, Rickert should be a very high pick because of mis-match problems. He is a very good offensive player, quick in the post, has very aggressive moves. He can score with his back to the basket and facing the basket. He has improved his rebounding and overall defense. Only problem is he is a tweener, but that kind of offensive skill is hard to pass up.










*5)Hakim Warrick:*
I could happen just on athletic ability along. Great athlete, the best there is in college. Has made a amazing turn around since last year. Very good offensive weapon, has improved his jump shooting and dribbling abilities. Really long player with a wide reach witch will help on defense and offense at the next level. What a great upside this kid has.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*6)Jarvis Hayes:*
Such a advanced shooter, has easily the best shooting stroke of any player in college. He can hit shots anywhere on the court and has wonderful touch on the ball. He is a aggressive player as well, not afraid of contact, drives the lane. He is a pretty good defender as well with a very nice 6-7 220 frame. He will be instant offense for any team, and will be consistant at it.










*7)Julius Hodge:*
Very good athlete, has long arms and is quick on defense. Needs to improve his jump shooting ability but he has a great feel on offense. Knows when to penetrate and when to pass the ball, could maybe play point foward in the future. Good defender, very competitive and has great leadership qualities.









*8)Mike Sweetney:*
Very rare to find this solid of a post player. Very nice size even though he is only 6-8. Is a good athlete at 260, looks out of shape but isn't. Has long arms that make up for his 6-8 size. Very developed offensive game, almost a lock for points if he gets it deep. Good strong rebounder and has large hands. Hard to find a solid low post scorer, and Sweetney is exactly that.










*9)Reece Gaines:*
Another penetration and kick out guard. Has all the skills needed to be a tall PG. Is very quick with the ball, nice defender as well. Has a pretty solid jump shot and wants to be the man on offense and is not afraid to take a last shot. Very good at penetration and kicking outside, nice feel for the game. His 6-6 PG ability is the main draw though.










*10)David West:*
People think he will drop in the draft because he is short but really he is not that small. Very good low post scorer, has a lot of moves down low. Is a strong aggressive rebounder on both ends. Has really improved his range, can even shoot college three point shots and make them. Has very solid skills and has good phyisical strength. Should make a fine low post player for the team that drafts him.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If your talking about College Prospects, then Luke Ridnour is a bonafide Top 10 Pick. He is rated as the top Junior by nbadraft.net
MAS LUKE RIDNOUR:yes:


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

I really like warrick, he may be a better nba player than anthony in my opinion.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I really like warrick, he may be a better nba player than anthony in my opinion.


 Sorry to say but that will not happen. Warrick's success has a lot to do with Anthony, remember that. Anthony is the one that gets triple teamed, Warrick gets single all game because of Anthony. Warrick is a super prospect and a freak athlete, but Anthony is more polished at offense in shooting and dribbling. Plus just consider if Carmelo is this good right now, what will he be like in 3-4 years!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm just not sold on Bosh, but not a bad job overall on your picks.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I left off Emeka Okafor because I feel he needs another year of college to really become a great prospect. He has not shown he can score in the post consistently, and he is not really that tall either. Great shot blocker, and if he comes out he will get drafted just because he can block shots. But I think he needs another year, still some questions.


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

Emeka Okafor's size and length makes him a better prospect than West and Sweetney, although those two are far better offensive players right now.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't know if I like Ford that high, especially with some of the guys you have left off. Ridnour may be an even more attractive prospect, because as well as do the things you credit to Ford (well, maybe a slight level below how Ford does them), Ridnour can put up some great offensive numbers when called upon.

I'm not really sold on a couple of other guys you have on the list. I don't think Hodge is the amazing prospect most people do. He puts up good numbers, granted, but I just don't feel him. It's my issue I guess. I don't know if I'd agree with you even saying he was a leader. True he's the best player on his team, but he had a few meltdowns against Duke, case in point, the stupid double foul he got with Jones. Just me on this one I guess. I would even say Josh Howard is a better prospect then he is.

I think that you have to consider Collison a better post prospect then West. Granted he's not black, so he's percived as being unathletic. But that's not really the case. He's quick, has great footwork, is an excellent rebounder. I feel that he's better then West for these reasons. Not even for the fact that West is truly undersized. The closest comparison I can come to with West is Sam Clancy. Granted Clancy's stock dropped because of a pre-draft injury, but the league isn't sold on undersized big-men. 

You say Okafor needs another year. Bosh needs another one certianly then as well. With the money out there, it wouldn't make sense for him to stay, but his game...well, it needs some work still.

I think that Dwayne Wade should be in the top 10. I also think that if you are speculating guys who are coming out, or should, Raymond Felton should be on there, like Bosh, just because of his potential. You'd be hard pressed to say Bosh is one of the best players in the country now, same with Felton, but both have the potential to be very good pros.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I think that Dwayne Wade should be in the top 10. I also think that if you are speculating guys who are coming out, or should, Raymond Felton should be on there, like Bosh, just because of his potential. You'd be hard pressed to say Bosh is one of the best players in the country now, same with Felton, but both have the potential to be very good pros.


 I love Felton's ability, I said in the beging of the year that he was the best PG prospect in the country. But I still think he needs to stay one more year, has needs to be more consistent, he has to play the way he did in the Duke game ever time out.

I had Wade on the list but he just missed the cut. I would pick Gaines over him because a prospect like Gaines is harder to find. And Wade, well I think he has some issues to his game. He is not really that fast, and he is not super quick or athletic. Plus he seems to be not that intense during the games. He is a fine prospect but there are a ton of questions about him, one being his height. He is only 6-4 and obviously plays like a SF, but again he is 6-4, not great numbers. Should be a solid player that hustles and works hard but can he be great.




> Emeka Okafor's size and length makes him a better prospect than West and Sweetney, although those two are far better offensive players right now.


 That is why I put them on before him. Okafor is very inconsistent on offense and again I think he is really not that big, he is not just skinny but also kind of short. Sure West is short but West has great hands, feet, low post moves, strength, and aggression. West is more of a force down low.




> I think that you have to consider Collison a better post prospect then West. Granted he's not black, so he's percived as being unathletic.


 That is not my line of thinking. Collison just doesn't seem to be a great player. He will probably be a very, very solid big man that can get a team rebounds during the game and some post scoring but can he compete against NBA level 4's? He is a very solid player, great low post skills, strong down low but is he "athletic" enough. That is the real question.




> I don't know if I like Ford that high, especially with some of the guys you have left off. Ridnour may be an even more attractive prospect, because as well as do the things you credit to Ford (well, maybe a slight level below how Ford does them), Ridnour can put up some great offensive numbers when called upon.


 I don't agree with that. Ridnour is only averaging 5 more points and game, and with less assits. TJ has really improved his offensive game, and it will continue to get better over time. I think TJ is a much better athlete, and TJ's defensive ability is awesome, just look when he played a fine offensive player in Hollis Price. And TJ Ford is Texas, if they did not have TJ Ford they would not be ranked. It is amazing how good TJ makes players around him look. Because basically TJ is that entire team, but you still can't stop it.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Okafor is the best defender in the draft. In ESPN the mag a few months ago, there was an article about how he studies the game. He's got like a 3.8+ GPA (a heck of a lot better than I ever did in college), and he spends hours talking to the guards on his team to try to figure out what is going on in their heads when they drive in on him so that he can learn how to block shots better. I've never heard of anyone so cerebral about the game, and it's been paying off... he leads the NCAA with 4.8 blocks per game. And he's 10th in the NCAA in rebounding... 10.4 a game.

He's a monster in blocking shots and crashing the boards, and he puts the same work ethic into improving his low post scoring. The guy can play, and although I think he IS going to stay in school another year, if he wanted to come out this year, he could.

Reece Gaines is a lot better than 9th, IMO. He beats out Warrick, and should be near 4th on the list, I think.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

again we disagree my friend;
1.carmelo,i will go along that he is the best prospect in the college ranks.whats not to like?
2.rick rickert,if you factor in lebron and darko to go along with melo then rick would be the 4th pick,thats a good spot for him,he just has too much talent,kvh comparisons are good,he may have a little better foot work than keith.
3.ray felton,not ready but who is.i think he will be the highest rated pt guard even if he comes out this year.
4.chris bosh,needs another year to get stronger and fill out but we're rating top 10 prospects here not who should stay or go,i assume.
5.kirk hinrich,forget the preseason nit when he hurt his back,he has had a great year.does everything,play d,shoot the ball,take it to the basket.he will give you 100% every night of his pro career,the next steve nash only better.
6.dwayne wade,is this guy a mitch richmond clone?i think so
7.t.j. ford,too quick for anyone at any level to keep up with,wish he were taller.
8.mario austin,to me the best all around powerforward
9.emeka okefor,great shot blocker,will probably stay another year.
10.nick collison,to have guys like west,jarvis and warrick ahead of this guy is pretty laughable,no offense.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Dam i love it when people say good things about Syracuse Player..But i am with RetroDreams..I dont really think Bosh is anything special i watch him a couple times and he isnt that good..Atleast i dont think..But god i love it how you got my boy Carmelo at number 1 and my other Boy Hakim at number 5!! GO SYRACUSE!


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Ozzy. I understand what you are saying about Ford, but even if he is more athletic, there is the old addage "you can't teach height" and I think, as much as you consider him a better athlete then Ridnour (a conclusion I'm not entirely sold on in the first place) I think you have to put his height against him in his rankings. I also think that until he scores with consistency, or even becomes a feared scoring threat, you can't have him over a guy like Ridnour, or even Hinrich, who have proved that they are dependable both at dishing the ball and at scoring. I'm not saying that Ford doesn't make the players around him better, but you seriously under-rate the talent on the Texas team. Maybe they aren't all-american type guys, but their coach has done a good job of assembling athletes around Ford that complement his type of game. Ultimately, I just don't think Ford makes the guys around him better, to the extent that you are claiming. The guys at Texas are not bums. I'd rather have a guy like Hinrich or Ridnour in the pros, who can contribute both on offense and defense, and also doesn't present unfavorable match-up problems (guards posting up would be a potential one). It's just me. 

Now you use numbers to support Ford over Ridnour, saying that they are marginal. Then how come the same defense can't be used for Collison over West. Collison puts up equally impressive numbers, against superior competition (I don't think you can argue that point). I don't think it is a question if Collison can handle himself in the post. He's agressive, deceptivly quick, and he really is a good athlete. He runs the court like a guard, and his footwork...okay, I'm a pretty big Collison fan. But I also really like West, don't take it the wrong way. I just think Collison is very underrated. Possibly because of the "white guys can't jump" athletic bias. Seriously, for any guy to dominate like Collison has at times...well, you have to be athletic. Unless you are Chris Marcus type seven footer, to have any type of success in NCAA ball, you have to be athletic. Like I've said before, people are usually labelled great athletes on how high they can jump, not on other traits, quickness, overall speed, that are equally if not more important.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ozzy I still do not see the jump shot in Hakim's game. I have seen him play about 10 times this year, live or on TV (as I am an SU fan). He does have a developing turn around jumper from anywhere from 7-11 feet, but he has shown no ability to drain that 15ft+ jump shot.

I was thinking about a good comparison for Hakim. I think he is a "shorter" Keon Clark with a bit better post up game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> I don't know if I like Ford that high, especially with some of the guys you have left off. Ridnour may be an even more attractive prospect, because as well as do the things you credit to Ford (well, maybe a slight level below how Ford does them), Ridnour can put up some great offensive numbers when called upon.


ford can also put up great offensive numbers. he is not nearly the shooter than ridnour is but he is at least his equal offensively if not better. and on d ford is better. many people get confused because ford only has an average shot(though it is improving) and say he can't score. but he is really a very good scorer. he just also happens to be a very good passer. and i really don't think the height is a problem. the nba has zone now so big pgs aren't going to just be able to post up on him. and he is quick enough to stay in front of anyone and get steals. and ford also has huge jumping ability than lessens his height disadvantage. and ford has proven he can consistently score. he is averaging 14.7 points a game on a top 5 team in the country. and though texas does have talent besides ford(i think they could be in and out of the top 25 without him) he makes everyone better. and he could have a couple more assists a game if texas didn't miss so many open shots. i can see guys like ridnour and thomas being good pros but i still think ford will be the best. he's almost like a pass first iverson who can score if he needs too. 

i don't really like hinrich as a pro prospect. i think he will be somewhere coming off the bench because he isn't really a pg but is too small for sg. he could contribute but i don't think he will ever start on a good team(pro).


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well what really impressed me about West is when I saw him shoot some deep outside 3 point shots. Sure Collision can so that as well but West developing a outside shot makes him a very interesting matchup problem. And West really has not played with any great PG's at Xavier that can get him the ball. But again yeah West is more athletic. Collision just seems alittle slow when talking about foot speed. He is almost like a center because he could not hang with Webber and Wallace. But West's outside shot is what got me sold, and he really doesn't look 6-7 or 6-8, he looks a solid 6-9 and is build very well!


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

well, david west has a great game at college level, but the question remains if he cld guard the PFs in the nba. i'm sure abt his offensive game being more than adequate, after all, he has an advanced post game, together with face the basket moves. his game really looks good.

if he cld guard SFs in the league, then he wld really be a potential star......he cld be like mashburn, playing as a SF in the low post.

his foot-speed looks good, with better conditioning and work, it cld be improved to a point such that he cld keep up with the SFs in the league.

anyone out there who have seen him, think that he cld guard SFs ??


----------



## Swishy K (Feb 26, 2003)

It's great to see some of these names thrown around. As a Sonics fan I've been thinking recently about the draft in light of the fact we could have two picks that should fall between the number 9 and 15 positions.
Reece Gaines and David West are my two resounding favorites for the Sonics to take. I like Gaines' style and think him and Kevin Ollie would be a superb guard tandem to compliment Ray Allen and Brent Barry. I also like that Gaines is a senior. 
And I think David West would be a simply perfect selection for Seattle. From what I've seen of him(only two games unfortunately) he's a power forward who could also back up Rashard Lewis if needed at small forward. He's a much, much, better post player than Radmanovic and West and Reggie Evans would be an excellent pair of power forwards if Seattle could aquire him. He can play the Seattle high tempo game just fine and would give Seattle yet another good shooter to add to their already impressive list. Once again I like the fact he's also a senior(and one who's improved his stats considerably every year), and is an unselfish, team first player.
I hope they're both still around for Seattle.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> i don't really like hinrich as a pro prospect. i think he will be somewhere coming off the bench because he isn't really a pg but is too small for sg. he could contribute but i don't think he will ever start on a good team(pro).


The fact that Hinrich has played shooting guard, and small forward at times, is a tribute to his skill and versatility. I think if I had two fast guards, I would play the one who shoots 20 percent higher from three at the 2. Hinrich can do absolutely everything you ask for in a PG and more. I can guarantee Ford and Hinrich will be better than Ridnour, too.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

About Collison...he isn't the fastest big man out there, but he still easily above average foot speed, and he is also quite quick. Couple that with his size and footwork, and he is hard to stop. He is also a very good leaper.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> The fact that Hinrich has played shooting guard, and small forward at times, is a tribute to his skill and versatility. I think if I had two fast guards, I would play the one who shoots 20 percent higher from three at the 2. Hinrich can do absolutely everything you ask for in a PG and more. I can guarantee Ford and Hinrich will be better than Ridnour, too.


ridnour actually outplayed ford in the ncaa's.i guarantee it.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> ridnour actually outplayed ford in the ncaa's.i guarantee it.


i thought their game was pretty even. do you have stats or anything because i can't remember exaclty.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> i thought their game was pretty even. do you have stats or anything because i can't remember exaclty.


http://goducks.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/stats/032502aaa.html

Luke Ridnour

20 Points,1 Rebound,5 Assists,3 Steals

T.J. Ford

8 Points,1 Rebound,5 Assists,7 Steals


RID WORKED HIM:yes:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I still can't figure out why Sweetney is on the list and why he's projected top 10 in nbadraft.net. IMO he's the next Gary Trent. 

He's a tweener. He's definitely not another Barkley or Brand. I don't even think he's going to be as good as Corliss Williamson or Marcus Fizer. I don't understand if Lonny Baxter went all the way down to second round, why is Sweetney in the top 10? They're pretty similar players. I predict that Sweetney will be a late first round. If he's lottery, I'll be surprise a la Fred Jones picked by Pacers.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DmoneyH3_GoBlazers</b>!
> 
> 
> http://goducks.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/stats/032502aaa.html
> ...


dude, that was last years game...
It's a whole different thing now.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

David West reminds me exactly of Malik Rose of the Spurs.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I think I might have underrated Nick Collison maybe. I watched him against OSU and he should a pretty good offensive game. He took the ball to the hoop, has a nice touch, and he like West has developed a outside game. But again I'm just think West is more athletic, but it really is a crap shoot, both players are alike and either one could be pretty good. But I did underrate Collison's athletic ability and offensive game, he can penetrate pretty good.


P.S. I really like the athletic base on guys like Nash on KU and Sanders on OSU. Both are great athletes, long arms, quick, good defenders, great foot speed as well. I think either one of them could be a long shot for the draft. Sanders really impresses me as a athlete.


As for Sweetney, well he is being ranked so high because it is hard as hell to find a low post scoring big man. And Sweetney has show he can score in the low post, heck he has put up 35 and 37 a times. And I do think he is athletic enough, and I think he is a solid rebounder. Plus he has long arms just like other short PF's in the NBA. But he is a solid PF plan and simple, you give he the ball in the post he will score points.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DmoneyH3_GoBlazers</b>!
> 
> 
> http://goducks.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/stats/032502aaa.html
> ...


by the way 5 of Tj's steals where from Ridnour. Rid worked him alright


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

You can take Rickey Paulding out of every Mock. Hes staying for his senior year


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I made a change, I actually think Sweetney will be better than West, so I switched them around....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> by the way 5 of Tj's steals where from Ridnour. Rid worked him alright


Yea,and who won the game buddy 
Rid is a better player in every aspect then Ford.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DmoneyH3_GoBlazers</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea,and who won the game buddy
> Rid is a better player in every aspect then Ford.


So Ridnour is a better passer, ball-handler and floor general than TJ Ford???


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

IMO, it is quite silly to choose one player over another based on one head-to-head matchup


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

gotta agree with that. Also, it wouldn't be fair to compare two guys by how they did against 1 guy. For example , if Sabonis because of his size did better against Shaq than say Nesterovic. That wouldn't show that Sabonis is better than Nesto at this time in his career. Nesto could possibly do better against all the other centers in the league than Sabonis.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

The difference between Ford and Ridnour is marginal at best. Ridnour has proved to be a more consistent scorer, while Ford has been a more consistent floor general. Really, there is little lost in picking one over the other except maybe size. 

Ultimately, who is drafted higher will come down to team preference and who they feel more comfortable with after individual workouts. While I still think Ford has recieved a lot of hype and high ratings just because he was the first freshman to lead the NCAA's in asists, he's still the second or third best point guard prospect in college (Felton is the best). Really though, arguing the difference between Ford and Ridnour is like arguing between Magic and Larry. Both excellent players, but different enough that you can't really claim with any sense of certainty that one is better than the other.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> So Ridnour is a better passer, ball-handler and floor general than TJ Ford???


yes
yes
yes


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> yes
> ...


:yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> yes
> ...


I have come to the conclusion with this statement that you do not watch basketball


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

By the way Digger Phelps said it best last night. TJ Ford is the 3rd best PG in the country, behind Jason Kidd and Steve Nash. Hes the best PG in college hands down, no ones even close. If the talent evaluators realize this, then I dont know what else to say


----------



## Pause (Jul 17, 2002)

I think if Okafor stays anotehr year and can somehow polish his offense a little bit i think he can be an alonzo mourning type player.. he is a very smart player..

Tj Ford is too small to draft that high i see him as a damon stoudamire when damon was at his best in the pros which isnt bad..

Rikkert is the guy i like allot who doenst get that much press.. he has a nice outside shot for a big guy but that means nothing what impreses me most about him is he has phenomenal post moves and footwork.. it seems like college doesnt produce any low post players anymore who have any moves or decent footwork on the low block..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pause</b>!
> I think if Okafor stays anotehr year and can somehow polish his offense a little bit i think he can be an alonzo mourning type player.. he is a very smart player..
> 
> Tj Ford is too small to draft that high i see him as a damon stoudamire when damon was at his best in the pros which isnt bad..
> ...


I totally agree with this post. The only hinderance in TJ's game is his lack of height, which doesnt make him any less of a player. Okafor really needs to stay another year and develop some sort of go to move, but the Alonzo Mourning comparison is a very
good one. Rickert is a kevin Mchale clone minus 20 pds


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Rickert is a kevin Mchale clone minus 20 pds


Offensively maybe. I have only seen him a couple of times but he doesn't seem like the defensive presence that McHale was.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally agree with this post. The only hinderance in TJ's game is his lack of height, which doesnt make him any less of a player. Okafor really needs to stay another year and develop some sort of go to move, but the Alonzo Mourning comparison is a very
> good one. Rickert is a kevin Mchale clone minus 20 pds


The more and more I watch T.J the more I am impressed. If he could find a way to use his height not as a problem he should be very very good.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> Offensively maybe. I have only seen him a couple of times but he doesn't seem like the defensive presence that McHale was.


I think that maybe more to have to do with him being light in the pants then anything. One thing that I like about him is that most of the time he holds his position on the block when hes defending even when the player outweighs him. He just really needs to bulk up


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Don't forget, at number 11!!!!!*

*Troy Bell:*
That kid is a wonderful prospect. He is tough, he is aggressive, he is cocky, and he is confident. A fine offensive product, can score a lot of ways. Solid defender, very good at getting to the hoop and drawing a foul. Just a fine offensive player, and he is killing the NCAA this year, averaging 30 a game over the past 11-12 ball games. Great prospect, could play himself into the lottery, if not into a top 10 pick.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Don't forget, at number 11!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> *Troy Bell:*
> That kid is a wonderful prospect. He is tough, he is aggressive, he is cocky, and he is confident. A fine offensive product, can score a lot of ways. Solid defender, very good at getting to the hoop and drawing a foul. Just a fine offensive player, and he is killing the NCAA this year, averaging 30 a game over the past 11-12 ball games. Great prospect, could play himself into the lottery, if not into a top 10 pick.


Hes playing very well, but lottery I doubt it. Teams are not quick to grab a 6'0 PG that just scores. But I like him


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yes*

I wouldnt bet on him that high, but I believe he can succeed, maybe a Gilbert Arenas type guy.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Yea i wouldnt bet on it either i have watched this guy a couple times he is a great scorer but he cant really run a team on the court..So i would probly look for him to go down between 17-26..Not a Lottery pick...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I have come to the conclusion with this statement that you do not watch basketball


now you're being silly.i didnt say ford wast good,i like him,he's a leader,he is fast as heck and he can definitely play.but you brought up passing,handing and i think shooting and ridnour is better in those 3 areas,does that mean rid goes higher,not necessarily.as for digger phelps comments,what makes you think for one moment he knows more about draft propsects than you or i,and i'm being serious?.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I can't believe Digger Phelps said that. I think he must be off his meds...'cause that certainly was something a crazy person would say.

He's not a talent evaluator either. Pick quotable sources more wisely. Also, consider what was said.

Is Ford a better PG then Payton, Francis, Davis? Digger lost all his credability with me by saying what you've quoted him as saying. It's just crazy.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok firstly I'm going to take what he says for face value because none of us here if I'm not mistaken are or have been D1 college coaches. Therefore he is a good talent evaluator in my book. You have to understand what he means by that statement. No other college point guard is better than TJ Ford. Ridnour is not a better passer or ball-handler. Other people I have discussed this subject with and you 2 are the only individuals who feel that Ridnour is a better passer, ball handler and floor general. That is your opinion and I can't knock it. I'm just trying to understand how you have come to this conclusion


----------



## Pause (Jul 17, 2002)

troy bell is a gunner he could be a cuttino mobley type player.. i dont love cuttino but thats not bad to pick a player like that in the mid to late first round i wouldnt watse a lottery pick on em..


----------

